# Twin PMAC Motor Super Beetle



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
This is about my Super Beetle electric car. I've chosen to use two Mars/Motenergy pmac motors and two Sevcon Gen4 controllers to drive this car. Trying to keep things as light as possible is a prime consideration since in my area there is a 3 mile long 6% grade hill to deal with when I go to the big city of San Luis Obispo, California.


----------

